# What is this



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

A friend of mine (Dorado on here) gave me the following. Anyone have any idea how to use the thing on the left? It says it is a foundation fastener. The item on the right looks like it could be something similar but neither of us is sure. His father was a beekeeper and had it near or with his bee stuff. Thanks for any input on what they do.


----------



## NC Beeman (Mar 7, 2007)

The device on the right is used to press the finger joints together after forming wooden section comb honey boxes. The one on the left is used to install the foundation in the boxes. If you can find an old supply catalog from the seventies or eighties, you can look at the pictures and see how they are used.


----------

